# power windows



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Is it possible to get manual windows and locks upgraded to power windows and locks?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You betcha it is! It's not a direct swap, you have to modify the actuators from a four door B13. I'm going to do both these on a B13 SE-R after I get it. http://my.ais.net/~epster/window.htm Check that out. Also check out posts at the www.sr20deforum.com Use the search feature to find related post such as http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20179&highlight=power+windows
and http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20055&highlight=power+windows because if you don't you'll get bitched out by the old grannies that live there.  Also e-mail me if you need any help, this sort of thing is by far my bag.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow! Thanks. It does seem ambitious but I love my car enough to do it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Shit, I didn't realize you had a four door. You won't need to change a thing on the actuators. Pretty much just swap out the manuals for the power ones. The wiring will be the time consuming part. As for the holes where your cranks went, I'd buy some cheap ass tweeters and mount them there, even if you don't hook them up. I'm talking like $9 a pair ones.


----------

